# Brauche FTP-Uploader Hilfe !



## Geronimo (1. April 2003)

Hallo @ALL...
Nun weis ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiter.
Seit einigen Tagen kann ich keine FTP-Uploads
mehr machen, habe schon alles mögliche versucht.
Das FTP-Programm wählt sich ordentlich ein mit...
Benutzer OK
Passwort OK und so weiter, dann bricht das Programm
mit der Fehlermeldung 426 ab - das wars dann.

Habe gestern mit der T-Online Hotline telefoniert, aber
die sagen das kein Fehler vorliegen würde.

Tja, und jetzt bin ich ratlos, denn ich sollte 
dringend an meine Business-HP rankommen.

In der Hoffnung Hilfe zu finden - bin ich nun
hier gelandet.

MfG
Geronimo


----------



## Carndret (1. April 2003)

Welches FTP Upload Programm hast du?
Ich benutze WS_FTP Lite, ist glaube ich auch recht verbreitet und funktioniert eigendlich gut.
Wenn's allerdings vorher ging liegt's nicht am Programm.
Leider weiß ich nicht was der Fehler 426 heißt. Normalerweiße gibts für jede Fehlermeldung eine Erklärung.

EDIT: Hab gerade mal geschaut was der Fehler heißt. Die Fehlernummer an sich heißt leider nur "Connection closed, transfer aborted." soll aber temporär sein.
Wann ist er denn aufgetreten. Gleich bei der Verbindung?


----------



## Geronimo (1. April 2003)

Hi Carndret, 
zunächst Danke für deine Mühe.

Das Programm ist Original und auf dem neusten Stand,
es nennt sich schlicht "FTP-Uploader" kannst es 
dir hier mal
ansehen.
Wie gesagt das Programm wählt sich zunächst
ordnungsgemäß ein, bestätigt den Zugang und auch
das Passwort - dann geht eine Zeit lang nichts mehr,
bis dann diese schon beschrieben Meldung mit dem Abbruch kommt.

MfG
Geronimo


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. April 2003)

hoi & hallo

versuch es doch mit einem anderen ftp-client, z.b.  smartftp

wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht, obwohl im ftp-programm anscheinend alles funktioniert, dann rufst du nochmal bei der telekom an und sagst das es nur ein fehler von denen sein kann


----------



## Carndret (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geronimo _
> *
> Habe gestern mit der T-Online Hotline telefoniert, aber
> die sagen das kein Fehler vorliegen würde.
> *



Falls du noch mal anrufst, solltset du vielleicht eine andere Nummer nehmen. So wie sich das an hört war das die Nummer für Störungen bei der Verbindung ins Internet. Die Infos von denen kannst du vergessen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch eine Technik-Hotline, versuchs vielleicht mal bei denen.
Wobei du eher selbst auf die Lösung kommst, als die von der Telekom...


----------



## Paradizogeeko (3. April 2003)

Wenn du keine cmods oder ähnliches machen möchtest, kannst du auch mit dem browser z.B. ie auf den ftp:

ftp://username:password@host

wenns dann nicht funktioniert isses wohl t-offline


----------

